# Apple tv 3



## thomasmacpro16 (18 Mars 2013)

Salut j'aimerais savoir s'il existe un jailbreak pour l'apple TV 3 (que je trouve super limité), oû alors s'il est prévu dans les semaines à venir 
Bonne journée

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h04 ----------

J'ai ma réponse et merde ....   http://www.cachem.fr/jailbreak-apple-tv-3-pour-mars/


----------



## Siciliano (18 Mars 2013)

Hello,

T'inquiète pas que moi aussi je l'attends de pied ferme... Si j'avais su, je me serais acheté une ATV2.


----------

